# How long for reviews to appear?



## thetimeshareguy (Oct 19, 2008)

After you write a review in TUG's resort review area, how long does it usually take to appear? I just wrote a review about a really lousy resort and am curious. also, is it an automated process or does someone manually read the reviews and post them?


----------



## Keitht (Oct 19, 2008)

It's a manual process so timing do vary.  I used to post reviews of European resorts within about 24 hours of receipt, but I'm much busier with work these days so it may be a week or so after receipt before they get posted now.
How long is it since you submitted the review in question?


----------

